# The New James' Bond 007



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I personally am sad to see this happen, Pierce(i think was his name) who been playing for past years, did a most excellent job and best fit the role more then anyone i know, be hard to picture this guy as the new James Bond, Sony officially announced it this morning:
http://msnbc.msn.com/id/9662926/


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

OMG, I heard about this on the radio this morning! I love Pierce Bronson as James Bond! you are right, its gonna take some time - getting used to a new 007 - I thought Id never get used to anyone but Roger Moore too though! lol


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, we'll have to see, but he doesn't look that interesting from the photo. I liked Pierce Brosnan. Of course I still think the first few Bonds were the best movies, but A View to a Kill with Roger Moore was always one of my favorites.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Although Pierce Bronson was good, I have to go with Sean Connery as being the best bond.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Who even remebers the very first James Bond Actor. I sure don't. Sean Connery was the second and then I think it was Roger Moore. I liked Roger and Sean the best!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

The very first Bond was Sean Connery in Dr. No in 1962. In my opinion his the one and only


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

personally, i dont think the new bond will be a gooden..i think peirce was the best so far, because i bet this new bond will be a new timathy dalton..(sp?) and he was crap


----------

